
Jean-Louis Gassée on the evolution of macOS and iOS - rbanffy
http://www.loopinsight.com/2016/12/05/jean-louis-gassee-on-the-evolution-of-macos-and-ios/
======
syncsynchalt
It's a fun what-if, but I can't imagine Apple choosing anything but an
offshoot of OSX for the iPhone. It's easy to see in retrospect how much they
gained in engineering confidence and developer familiarity with that decision.

